# furgusons shipbuilders



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hello there. does anyone know if furgusons or any other scotish shipbuilders still construct tugs, AHTS or PSV's.

thank you
tony


----------



## Kempock (Jun 14, 2010)

Fergusons, Shipbuilders, are still in existence in Port Glasgow. 
They are currently converting a barge and undertake other steelwork jobs but have no building work at present.


----------

